# New Wood



## keithbyrd (Jan 3, 2015)

I cut this wood on my brother-in-laws ranch over the holidays in California.  I really like it!  Turns well, finishes easy and I think it looks great!  I don't have a lot of it but if someone guesses the wood I will send you a nice blank!!


----------



## nativewooder (Jan 3, 2015)

Tree wood!!!  I win!  I win!  Maybe Laurel.


----------



## TOF (Jan 3, 2015)

Gowen or Monterey Cypress. Awesome work!


----------



## keithbyrd (Jan 3, 2015)

Good guesses - but not right yet!
Barry you were close - it is tree wood but....


----------



## Edgar (Jan 3, 2015)

Manzanita?


----------



## keithbyrd (Jan 3, 2015)

Grows in the same general area but not manzanita!


----------



## TOF (Jan 3, 2015)

Madrone


----------



## keithbyrd (Jan 3, 2015)

nope!


----------



## wyone (Jan 3, 2015)

Red Willow


----------



## Edgar (Jan 3, 2015)

Huckleberry


----------



## ttm7 (Jan 3, 2015)

red wood


----------



## wyone (Jan 3, 2015)

What .. no Sassafras guess??


----------



## keithbyrd (Jan 3, 2015)

keep going!


----------



## Edgar (Jan 3, 2015)

wyone said:


> What .. no Sassafras guess??



That would be a quite rare tree in California.


----------



## Edgar (Jan 3, 2015)

Creosote Bush


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't know the wood but it's a beautiful pen.


----------



## triw51 (Jan 3, 2015)

Grease wood or creosol


----------



## keithbyrd (Jan 3, 2015)

edohmann said:


> Creosote Bush



No but I did get some of that while I was at the grand canyon a couple of months ago!


----------



## Edgar (Jan 3, 2015)

Red Stem Dogwood

sounds like I'm walking all around it


----------



## keithbyrd (Jan 3, 2015)

edohmann said:


> Red Stem Dogwood
> 
> sounds like I'm walking all around it



:biggrin:


----------



## Skewer (Jan 3, 2015)

Juniper?  Nice pen.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jan 3, 2015)

Nope - But thanks!


----------



## jimm1 (Jan 3, 2015)

pecan


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jan 3, 2015)

mountain mahogany


----------



## nascrdad (Jan 3, 2015)

ironwood


----------



## Psychmike22 (Jan 3, 2015)

I like the wood a lot. My guess is cypress. What pen kit is that? or should I guess too?


----------



## AFTACP (Jan 4, 2015)

Golden Wattle.  A transplant from down under


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 4, 2015)

Pacific Madrone...


----------



## Brian G (Jan 4, 2015)

Nutmeg

Beautiful pen!


----------



## Woodkiller (Jan 4, 2015)

Mesquite?


----------



## robutacion (Jan 4, 2015)

Humm...! OK so, not being from down under, makes it a little more difficult for me however, I thought that was Manzanita but that has already been clarified as incorrect so, I don't know.

Looking at it, if you haven't mentioned from where it came from, I would be guessing the possibility to be one of 3 of my woods, #26 Platypus Gum, #28 Flamewood or Stone Acacia, blanks cut in diagonal...!

I believe, the wood was cut in diagonal, could you please confirm that...???

Whatever the wood is, that blank looks stunning, those reds are out of this world, enhanced with your perfect gloss finish, I like it very much, shame that I can't guess the correct name and win one of those blanks however, if you can spare one more for my collection, I would exchange it with 4 of mine at your choice...!:wink::biggrin:

PS: I just looked at a piece I have in here and I thought that could be it, there is, Eastern Red Cedar

Cheers
George


----------



## MikeL (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice pen!  I think the wood is preciouswoodifus.


----------



## winterwood (Jan 4, 2015)

Apple wood


----------



## Waggoner (Jan 4, 2015)

Is it Sequoia?


----------



## Waggoner (Jan 4, 2015)

California Box Elder?


----------



## Waggoner (Jan 4, 2015)

Almond?


----------



## Waggoner (Jan 4, 2015)

Western red cedar


----------



## keithbyrd (Jan 4, 2015)

*We have a winner!!*



1080Wayne said:


> mountain mahogany



Mountain Mahogany - I really like this - the tree is really  very gnarly twisted thing with dark red bark.  I got a couple of garly peieces and a small burl.  

Congratulations 1080Wayne.  Tell me how you selected tht particular tree?
PM me your address and I will select  nice blank for you and will ship it out in the next week. (traveling this week!)

George - it wasn't diagonal cut - it was cut from a piece of the burl that had rather curvey grain patterns running through it.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jan 4, 2015)

The pen kit is a Jr Statesman


----------



## keithbyrd (Jan 4, 2015)

robutacion said:


> Humm...! OK so, not being from down under, makes it a little more difficult for me however, I thought that was Manzanita but that has already been clarified as incorrect so, I don't know.
> 
> Looking at it, if you haven't mentioned from where it came from, I would be guessing the possibility to be one of 3 of my woods, #26 Platypus Gum, #28 Flamewood or Stone Acacia, blanks cut in diagonal...!
> 
> ...


Thank you George - I would be happy to send you one!  Just PM your address.


----------



## wyone (Jan 4, 2015)

Mahogany really surprises me.  I don't see any of the characteristic dark dots that I have always had in the mahogany I use.  

Regardless it is a VERY cool wood!  Thinking you need to go out and help there often.


----------



## TOF (Jan 4, 2015)

keithbyrd said:


> 1080Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > mountain mahogany
> ...



Oh well I tried...I am new to this (penturning) and to identifying wood species, and must say that I found it fun to participate.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jan 5, 2015)

Well , it was easier to guess that than going through 50 species of manzanita !! Seriously though , I have , I think , 5 blanks of it . May not be as nicely coloured - can`t tell because I can`t lay my hands on them , but my inventory tells me I do , and my memory (admittedly faulty at times) tells me that I haven`t used them .


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jan 5, 2015)

wyone said:


> Mahogany really surprises me.  I don't see any of the characteristic dark dots that I have always had in the mahogany I use.
> 
> Regardless it is a VERY cool wood!  Thinking you need to go out and help there often.




If you go to the USDA Plants database and search mahogany , you will find the name used for members of several different plant families . Mountain mahoganys are members of the rose family - perhaps only found in the W US , but I haven`t checked that .


----------



## keithbyrd (Jan 7, 2015)

1080Wayne said:


> wyone said:
> 
> 
> > Mahogany really surprises me.  I don't see any of the characteristic dark dots that I have always had in the mahogany I use.
> ...



According to the research I did - you are correct - part of the rose family and western US


----------



## wyone (Jan 7, 2015)

well you know.. if I keep learning things in here.. I may forget my name..  My brain only has so much capacity and I learn things daily here so my brain is getting full.   

Mahogany and Rose in the same family.. I never would have thought that


----------

